# EMAC probleme d'ecran ou non ?



## gui (15 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

j'utilise mon emac depuis un peu moins d'un an. J'avais d'ailleurs témoigné sur ses qualités. Prix abordables, silencieux !!! (j'ai un PC juste à coté qui fait le bruit d'un boeing), assez stable, agréable.

J'ai utilisé mon précédent mac imac rév B. pendant 4 ans et il ne donnait aucun signe de fatigue au moment de changer pour l'Emac. Par contre je m'interroge sur la durée de vie de mon Emac et notemment sur celle de son *écran*  

J'ai remarqué plusieurs choses :
-Je travaille en écoutant la radio avec itunes (ah que du bonheur). En reglant le volume sonore sur les 2/3, voir à la moitié l'écran ondule sur les cotés. Il me semble avoir déja lu ça quelque part. Il ne le fait pas plus qu'avant et je regle le volume pour laisser l'ecran intacte. Mais est ce un signe de faiblesse ou d'une serie defectueuse ? OU est ce normal ?
-Sur la partie centrale de l'ecran, j'ai l 'impression qu'il y a un rond un peu plus sombre d'une dizaine de centimetres, a peine perceptible. De meme les bords me paraissent a peine jaune dans les angles a bas a droite et en bas a gauche. Verdict ?
-Enfin pour la premiere fois, hier, mon ecran s'est mis a onduler legerement sur le coté gauche. Une zone d'a peine quelques centimetres, meme chose, ça se voyait a peine. Je n'ai pas remarque cela a nouveau aujourd'hui. Nouveau signe de fatigue de l'ecran ou paranoia ?

*Je m'adresse a ceux qui ont deja eut des pbs d'ecrans sur l'emac*. Reconnaissent ils ses symptomes ou je m'inquiete inutilement. Encore 2 mois de garantie pour le mien et apres...   :hein: 

*inquiet*


----------



## Observor (16 Juin 2004)

J'ai eu les mêmes problèmes.

L'image a ensuite ondulé sur la moitié inférieure de la surface de façon intermittente. J'ai porté l'EMac au revendeur parce qu'il pensait qu'il s'agissait d'un problème (apparement connu) de câblage. Il n'en était rien, le tube cathodique était mort. 
Je n'ai plus pu recupérer mes données par câble FireWire, impossible d'alumer la machine depuis son court séjour au SAV (A mon avis, ils lui ont donné le coup de grâce!).
Bilan: Prix du moniteur = Prix d'un nouveau EMac

Cher pour un EMac peu utilisé pendant trois mois!


NB: J'ai près d'une vingtaine de Mac à la maison, c'est le premier problème d'écran.


----------



## gui (16 Juin 2004)

*tres inquiet*
Tu avais les 3 symptomes dont j'ai parlé ?
-les vagues sur les cotes selon le volume sonore
-le rond sombre au centre (je ne le remarque que sur fond blanc et encore). Quelqu'un a deja eut ça ?
-une teinte a peine orangé sur les angles inferieures de l'ecran. (Pareil a peine perceptible)


----------



## Sydney Bristow (16 Juin 2004)

gui a dit:
			
		

> *tres inquiet*
> Tu avais les 3 symptomes dont j'ai parlé ?
> -les vagues sur les cotes selon le volume sonore
> -le rond sombre au centre (je ne le remarque que sur fond blanc et encore). Quelqu'un a deja eut ça ?
> -une teinte a peine orangé sur les angles inferieures de l'ecran. (Pareil a peine perceptible)



tes symptomes ne sont rien comparé aux écrans PC de mon boulot ,qui ondulent dans tout les sens et font très mal aux yeux!

pour les HP ,c'est vrai que si on pousse trop le son ,cela ondule,mais j'avais la meme chose sur l'iMac Bondi ,qui a marché très bien pendant 4 ans !

don't worry!


----------

